# Shutting Subways For Irene In NYC



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 27, 2011)

"Jay Walder, chairman of the Metropolitan Transit Authority, said the system was so complex it would take eight hours to 'turn it off.' Starting it up again might take longer and cut into Monday's rush hour to repair tracks and clean out passages, he said."

The tale from two cities...

No public transit in New York? Irene really is mean

"They run through rain, snow and, unlike most systems, all hours through the gloom of night.

"But it turns out that high winds and hammering downpours are too much for the largest transit system in the Western Hemisphere.

"New York's subways, trains and buses will shut down at noon Saturday for the expected hurricane many locals are calling 'Mean Irene.'"

Stopping Trains, to Store Them Safely

"What does it take to shut down the nation's largest mass transit network? Hundreds of workers, dozens of exotic maintenance vehicles, and at least eight hours of preparation will be required to do all manner of tasks, including storing subway trains in underground caverns and securing the wooden gates on grade-level crossings in Long Island."







Transit workers, preparing for Hurricane Irene, placed sandbags in a flood-prone bus depot garage in Manhattan on Friday. NY Times photo by Michael Kamber.
​


----------



## jis (Aug 27, 2011)

There is thread with all Hurricane information that is into its 6th page:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/42159-main-hurricane-discussion-thread/page__st__80


----------

